# Toddler Sublimation Blanks



## crowsmack (Mar 22, 2010)

I normally get all my toddler sub blanks from Kidsblanks (laughing giraffe) for the Zulily events I do occasionally. They are super low on a couple sizes I want, and will be for over a month. Anyone have any other great sources for toddler sub blanks? Vapor Apparel blanks cost a ton more and I need to keep the price low.

On a related note, we are looking into creating our own sublimation blank for a "trendy fit" tee for girls. Can anyone recommend a pattern maker, cut/sew company or even a good thread covering this topic?

Thanks!


----------



## uncletee (Feb 25, 2007)

for onesie we use sublaflock, great for sub and then press to onesie. good luck uncletee.


----------



## GingerSnapsMama (May 15, 2009)

Keri did you try another kid blank supplier? If so how did they compare. I am currently looking for sublimation blanks for baby's/kids and would greatly appreciate your feedback.


----------



## lizziemaxine (Nov 14, 2007)

LAT Sportswear


----------



## crowsmack (Mar 22, 2010)

I almost don't want to say, but Monag has come out with sub onesies and toddler tees that are amazing. They are a little more expensive than kids blanks, but I love them.


----------



## sapience (Sep 25, 2010)

I just checked the Monag site...seriously??? their prices are very high...is there a bulk/wholesale option on their site that I somehow missed???


----------



## crowsmack (Mar 22, 2010)

You'll want to contact them for the wholesale pricing and set up an account.


----------



## lilterra (Sep 20, 2012)

crowsmack said:


> I normally get all my toddler sub blanks from Kidsblanks (laughing giraffe) for the Zulily events I do occasionally. They are super low on a couple sizes I want, and will be for over a month. Anyone have any other great sources for toddler sub blanks? Vapor Apparel blanks cost a ton more and I need to keep the price low.
> 
> On a related note, we are looking into creating our own sublimation blank for a "trendy fit" tee for girls. Can anyone recommend a pattern maker, cut/sew company or even a good thread covering this topic?
> 
> Thanks!


Hello, this isn't an answer to your question - I actually had a question for you. I know this is an old post so I'm not sure if you'll be able to answer this but I'll put it out there anyways. I am currently in a position to work with Zulily and I was just curious what your experience was with them? My company is out of Canada and in order for us to do business I would have to be the importer of record and have my clothes CPSC (kids clothing) tested? Also, they would need 35-40% off wholesale and before any of this they would need samples. Seems like a lot of work for something I'm not too sure about. Was it a good experience for you? Any help would be nice.
Thanks,
Glenn
Lilterra


----------

